# Madison's tubes ?!



## ruthiexxxx

He makes very dramatic claims for his slingshots in relation to other available slingshots for hunting. Basically he says TBG is rubbish and only his SS can take game like deer and turkeys.






I watched the whole of his "How to make a slingshot..." vid attached but he didn't say what sort of tubing he used 

Does anyone know what it is and where I might be able to get it?


----------



## Hrawk

3/8" or 7/16" surgical latex tubing last time I had the stomach to watch one of his vids.


----------



## BC-Slinger

250 foot squirrel shot. :rolling:


----------



## ruthiexxxx

I know what you mean about his vids !!!

So is this stuff all that special compared to TBG or black theratube? Am I missing out on something really good?


----------



## Hrawk

No mate, it's pretty much exactly the same stuff minus the color and UV protection you get with the Thera.

In my experience the Thera Tube is made to much higher specs and quality control too.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

ah...thanks for that...I hate to think i was missing out on something good


----------



## pop shot

He's a kook


----------



## Hrawk

ruthiexxxx said:


> ah...thanks for that...I hate to think i was missing out on something good


Look you might be able to squeeze a couple of extra FPS out of it, being purer than Thera, but at the cost of considerably reduced life span, AKA Hygenic latex sheet vs their Thera band.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

I WANT TO PUKE.
5000 shots? I highly doubt it.
40 years to develop 3 layer boardcut sandwich, good job.


----------



## Hrawk

pop shot said:


> He's a kook


I'm not going to force myself to find it, but the video that really sticks in my mind is one where he goes on talking about his slingshot being effective out to a few hundred yards.

He then proceeds to start shooting at something on the other side of the river, maybe 35 - 50 meters away, and his first few shots fall way short in the water. Arc like a rainbow.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

With you thanks. I'd rather stick with Theraband and tube by the sound of it. I thought his claim of 5000 shots from a set of tubes seemed a little optimistic! As did many of his claims. I don't think I shall go on one of his courses !


----------



## Hrawk

ruthiexxxx said:


> With you thanks. I'd rather stick with Theraband and tube by the sound of it. I thought his claim of 5000 shots from a set of tubes seemed a little optimistic! As did many of his claims. I don't think I shall go on one of his courses !


What's even funnier about that vid, is his claim that there is no way possible, you can get more than 200 shots out of Thera Band Gold, regardless of how you use / shoot it.

The ROFLCOPTER has landed


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Hrawk said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> With you thanks. I'd rather stick with Theraband and tube by the sound of it. I thought his claim of 5000 shots from a set of tubes seemed a little optimistic! As did many of his claims. I don't think I shall go on one of his courses !
> 
> 
> 
> What's even funnier about that vid, is his claim that there is no way possible, you can get more than 200 shots out of Thera Band Gold, regardless of how you use / shoot it.
> 
> The ROFLCOPTER has landed
Click to expand...

absolutely ! I know I complain about snapping bands and tubes...but then I am probably shooting a hundred rounds a day, every day and I get quite good life out of bands and tubes


----------



## Hrawk

Urrrgh, I had to do it.

Here's the video I was talking about, posting for the pure comedy value.

"I can shoot out to 300 yards with this slingshot" . . . . . . .


----------



## ruthiexxxx

hehehe

A shame really as it looks like a quite competently made boardcut though nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## BCLuxor

Madison used to post on here way back when frogman? If I remember ... he had a very realistic approach and his mannerisms were very leveled perhaps he has been out in the woods to long.


----------



## Hrawk

luxor5 said:


> Madison used to post on here way back when frogman? If I remember ... he had a very realistic approach and his mannerisms were very leveled perhaps he has been out in the woods to long.


Yup, and he used his second account to promote himself and flame others.


----------



## Bob Holland

Since I'm new around here I will keep my comments on others to myself. Observe & listen as I learn exactly what is happening in the world of slinging stuff & not only round balls.


----------



## e~shot

That slingshot look like a Gripper, I can't find where I posted the template. But I found this post by Jeff.

Some other gripper posts.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13258-mallow-blaster-in-alder/

This is Gripper II 

Gripper with vector handle


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

He touches his forehead when he lies. He is poop.


----------



## FWV2

Small frog in a big pond trying to make his crooke stand out!!

Fwv2


----------



## Beanflip

Jeff Lazerface said:


> He touches his forehead when he lies. He is poop.


Lol!


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

A bow isn't a "primitive" weapon?


----------



## Dayhiker

Even if Madison Parker were correct about his totally rubbish tubes, Ruthie, you would not last very long without injury from the constant "thud" running up your arm from shooting this stuff. I speak from experience. I don't think there are many people with the strength and ruggedness to take that punishment for long.

... By the way, I went through the period of very short life with thera band gold flats too. But with the last two sets I used, I averaged around the 700 shots range. What I did wrong in the early times was to stretch it too much when tying on the pouch -- and also pull the constrictor knot too tight.

Properly cut and tyed flats are far more efficient at delivering energy than big, fat tubes.


----------



## Gardengroove

This guy obviously uses a metal grinder for his woodworking and shaping. He also doesn't seem to have too much knowledge when he talks about exotic woods, as he doesn't know that cocobolo is not bocote.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

I want to chop him with my sword.


----------



## Charles

Folks, I am going to weigh in here. PLEASE ... this is enough trash talking the guy. Anyone reading this thread will get the idea. There is no need to continue dumping on him. So unless you have fresh information, as hard as it may be, please refrain from making just plain negative attacks. Continuing to trash the guy does not benefit anyone at this point. Thanks for understanding.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## August West

Dayhiker is on the money. I hold in my left hand and those big tubes have so much hand shock and recoil it really starts hurting my left elbow, so much hand shock compared to flats it is crazy. Before anyone says anything I tried heavier and heavier balls up to .60 lead and still got a lot of recoil.


----------



## Jeff Lazerface

Ok charles, sorry.


----------



## Arturito

Adding more rubber past some limit (near a dry shoot) will not add more power or speed, it will give heavy recoil (hand slaps) and degrade accuracy ... I like power with accuracy and the most relevant variable I've found to get it is adding more draw length ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## BCLuxor

Yes good intervention charles ! I kind of tried pointing that out for a while Madison was here and contributing to the community , on the flip side hrawk is correct he was/is very defensive of his product.


----------



## Imperial

with tubes that strong, id probally have to use a lanyard with the slingshot till i broke in the tubes.


----------



## dhansen

Well, I couldn't ignore this thread.

I for one, respect Madison and am honored to consider him a friend. I own three of his slingshots, and yes, they are not for everybody, but for the type of survival training and hunting that he does, they are ideal. You have to break them in, and have the strength to draw them, and know how to draw them. It took me a while to learn. I shoot flat bands and tubes, and for shooting heavy ammo 5/8" steel balls or 58 cal lead (for hunting), they are the best. The tubes he makes his slingshots out of are of the highest quality. Madison has served, and continues to serve our country and for that alone, he deserves (as we all do) a certain amount of respect. He, along with Tex Shooter and Joerg, are responsible for getting me back into slingshots. Madison Parker is one of the most skilled woodcraft and wilderness survival instructors in the world; no doubt about it. The amount of game he takes every year with slingshots confirms that his slingshots are of the highest quality and are designed and perform exactly as they were intended. I wouldn't hit the trail and hunt with anything else. I highly recommend his slingshots for hunting. Recently I discovered his videos and I find them very educational and I've enjoyed reading his articles in Backwoodsman Magazine thru the years. I've learned a great deal from Madison and believe his absence on this forum's hunting forum is a great loss. It's easy to trash talk someone behind their back, but it does nobody any good. In reality, every knock is a boost (my career is advertising design and commercial art), so all you are really doing by bashing Madison, is promoting him. Carry on.

I left this forum for a few months, and when I returned, Madison aka Frogman and many others, were banned and/or voluntarily left this forum. To this day I don't care why, but I do know one thing, Madison Parker has been a blessing to my life and I am glad to have him as a friend and brother in Christ.

happy trails


----------



## tradspirit

I respect Madison for his prior and continuous service to our Country and do know several individuals who have attended his survival course and hunts. All have returned with considerable respect for his abilities as an outdoorsman and hunter, and for the slingshot system upon which he relies. He certainly has proven his ability to hit targets at fairly long distances with his powerful tubes and butterfly draw. He is a hunter and survivalist. His equipment is survivalist in nature as well, and relies on functionality not eye appeal.


----------



## halbart

Hrawk said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> With you thanks. I'd rather stick with Theraband and tube by the sound of it. I thought his claim of 5000 shots from a set of tubes seemed a little optimistic! As did many of his claims. I don't think I shall go on one of his courses !
> 
> 
> 
> What's even funnier about that vid, is his claim that there is no way possible, you can get more than 200 shots out of Thera Band Gold, regardless of how you use / shoot it.
> 
> The ROFLCOPTER has landed
Click to expand...




Hrawk said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> With you thanks. I'd rather stick with Theraband and tube by the sound of it. I thought his claim of 5000 shots from a set of tubes seemed a little optimistic! As did many of his claims. I don't think I shall go on one of his courses !
> 
> 
> 
> What's even funnier about that vid, is his claim that there is no way possible, you can get more than 200 shots out of Thera Band Gold, regardless of how you use / shoot it.
> 
> The ROFLCOPTER has landed
Click to expand...

That's odd. I shot about 250 rounds this afternoon and I'll be shooting the same TBG bandset tomorrow. I must have some really special stuff here :what:


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Any black tubing or bands including mine has a little UV protection, but not much and not near what Saunders Black Mamba compound has according to the test that I have run. It is hard to get top performance out of large tubing on light weight projectiles such as 1/2 inch steel balls. I have shot a couple of Madison's slingshots and I personally don't care for them, but he was there before most and has done a lot for the sport. Not many can handle the pull weights that he uses a lot. I have had a lot of feed back from people that did and have sustained injury. I don't know Madison, but to each his own and I wish him the very best. -- Tex


----------



## The_Endoftheworldprep

ruthiexxxx said:


> With you thanks. I'd rather stick with Theraband and tube by the sound of it. I thought his claim of 5000 shots from a set of tubes seemed a little optimistic! As did many of his claims. I don't think I shall go on one of his courses !


Not to say your completely wrong but you could be misunderstanding him. Im geussing with the claim he has 5000 shots with those bands he must over stretch them. Because bill hays gets up to 5000 shots with some thin little dangkung tubes. So if he was treating his bands right he could be getting close to 15000 shots in one band set. Anout as much as theratube silver


----------



## whacko

I too, do not want to join in a kicking session, but I will say this. A person is either a hunter or a killer. If you are a hunter, only a fool would not do a cost/benefit analysis because the whole point of hunting is to end up with more energy than you expend. Six men togged up in army combat gear, 3 pit bull terriers to harvest one tiny little shred of squirrel which is then battered several times against a tree before being held up for macho approval...made me feel slightly sick with the relization that I am forced to admit to being the same species of these heroes.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

No...I don't want to join in a kicking session. I just want to know that I have the most powerful weapon that it is possible for me to obtain whilst hoping fervently that I shall never need to use it on animal or man. (Not easy being a vegetarian prepper!)


----------



## ruthiexxxx

This is my latest rig which uses Tex's heavy natural latex. Surely with doubled strands and redoubled into a pseudotaper it must give me as much as Madison??


----------



## 4950cycle

How did this slingshot work out Ruth ? I kinda like it. PS Is that what psuedo taper means ?


----------



## 4950cycle

I kinda like that slingshot. How did that work out for you Ruth ?


----------



## Tube_Shooter

Since only small game like squirrel's can be legally taken here in the UK with a slingshot I find no reason to use such heavy tubes.3050 looped tubes is more than adequate for that at one time I wanted the heaviest tubes available but then realized it was overkill so I don't go heavy anymore and for targets 2040/1842 looped tubes is more than enough for smashing cans and unlike 2050 looped 1/2 lead the can lasts a few shots more,smaller tubes gives me more shooting time before I have to change out the target...oh wait perhaps I should go back to heavy tubes killing cans faster equates to me having to buy more beers :rofl:


----------



## SlingshotBill

I know what you all are saying but his lighter bands feel heavier than double tbg
And the his pouch is the best I've used


----------



## SlingshotBill

.


----------



## oldmiser

7/16" tubing..Medical Tubing..some time's people call them mega bands..

If you check out A+ sling shots...perry has those with a hunter slingshot....

In my opinion yeah they will produce some massive power using big lead for ammo...for a

super big distructive hit....But for my self It is not for me...first of all I could not even begin to pull

those tubes back...Every buddy has there choice's...Bands or Tubes....I say shoot what elastic's will work
best for you...I am sure most people have tried both type of bands or tubes.....maybe even different shooters

set up for each type of band set...to use for different shooting applications....Just my two cent worth..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## zwillie

Hi,

first:

I am not a hunter.

1. But for hunting tubes are much more robust than bands against damages (by thorns for example).

2. Strong tubes and a shorter draw is better if you have to take cover for hunting and have to shoot from a sitting position.

3. Low forks are the way to handle strong tubes.

4. For heavy tubes I alway use frames with a good pistol grip which fits perfect to my hand this is much less stressfull.

I am shooting bands and tubes and make my own tapered tubes (not looped) but in this way.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21125-real-tapered-tubes/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/13242-testing-chinese-tubes/page-16

Those tubesets are really fast and sometimes I just love the power of the tubes with heavy ammo.

Second advantage, tapered tubes sometimes give wonderful handslaps... and if it cold outside you always got warm hands :king: while the bandshooters are feeling cold :neener:

I just ordered some new stuff of the Megarubber and this is not for medical use, it is for starting airplane models. The draw of this rubber is much more smoother / softer than with TB-tubing.

For bandsets the TBG is absolutly okay.

There is a kind of natural latex on the German market which is a little bit faster and available in a size a bit (30%) thicker than TBG. So for small ammo I use this stuff in just one layer and found a good compromise between speed and long life.

Zwillie


----------



## ruthiexxxx

4950cycle said:


> I kinda like that slingshot. How did that work out for you Ruth ?


Sorry...only just spotted this, rather late in the day!

I haven't shot that one for ages but i recall that it was very lively for a moderate draw. And yes, that is one form of pseudotapering.

I did eventually get some of the Madison type tubes (one size larger I think). For any sane level of ammo weight I would think that they are less efficient than say doubled 50/80s. I did find them good on one of my slingbows...but then I shoot enormous homemade arrows (1100 grains) which perhaps are more compatible weightwise with tubes like that.

However since I saw the video by BadAss called something like The Numbers Don't Lie on You Tube I was convinced by his demo. He compared slingbow tubes like Madison's which gave 170 fps with 4 a side of TBG which gave 200 fps. The heavy tubes were a 70lb pull as opposed to the TBG which was only a touch over 50lb. One can't argue with the logic of that.

That's what I use on my slingbows now though, following some very good advice from a forum member I don't cut the TBG into bands now...just roll up a 5" sheet into a pseudo tube. The performance of both is awesome.


----------



## SlingshotBill

Yeah If I knew that i was going to be sitting I'd bring my trusty Pockethunter (for larger game)


----------



## Stretch

Ruthie I can't believe you switched to flats.  Those rigs look awesome.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

Stretch said:


> Ruthie I can't believe you switched to flats.  Those rigs look awesome.


Thanks. I never thought I would. I loved my Theratube Silver so much. But the performance on these is so good I'm completely sold. The rest of my slingbows are going to be retired !


----------



## crapshot

gary made me some 3/4 to 1/2 taper of that thick linatex bands he sells had no trouble lauching .50 lead and fishing sinkers compared to big tubesprobably would deliver as much kill power


----------



## ruthiexxxx

crapshot said:


> gary made me some 3/4 to 1/2 taper of that thick linatex bands he sells had no trouble lauching .50 lead and fishing sinkers compared to big tubesprobably would deliver as much kill power


I had some 1" straights doubled on one of my slingbows...I liked the performance but they did tend to snap after not a great number of shots


----------



## lobow

dhansen said:


> Well, I couldn't ignore this thread.
> 
> I for one, respect Madison and am honored to consider him a friend. I own three of his slingshots, and yes, they are not for everybody, but for the type of survival training and hunting that he does, they are ideal. You have to break them in, and have the strength to draw them, and know how to draw them. It took me a while to learn. I shoot flat bands and tubes, and for shooting heavy ammo 5/8" steel balls or 58 cal lead (for hunting), they are the best. The tubes he makes his slingshots out of are of the highest quality. Madison has served, and continues to serve our country and for that alone, he deserves (as we all do) a certain amount of respect. He, along with Tex Shooter and Joerg, are responsible for getting me back into slingshots. Madison Parker is one of the most skilled woodcraft and wilderness survival instructors in the world; no doubt about it. The amount of game he takes every year with slingshots confirms that his slingshots are of the highest quality and are designed and perform exactly as they were intended. I wouldn't hit the trail and hunt with anything else. I highly recommend his slingshots for hunting. Recently I discovered his videos and I find them very educational and I've enjoyed reading his articles in Backwoodsman Magazine thru the years. I've learned a great deal from Madison and believe his absence on this forum's hunting forum is a great loss. It's easy to trash talk someone behind their back, but it does nobody any good. In reality, every knock is a boost (my career is advertising design and commercial art), so all you are really doing by bashing Madison, is promoting him. Carry on.
> 
> I left this forum for a few months, and when I returned, Madison aka Frogman and many others, were banned and/or voluntarily left this forum. To this day I don't care why, but I do know one thing, Madison Parker has been a blessing to my life and I am glad to have him as a friend and brother in Christ.
> 
> happy trails


I have two of his slingshots and love them of all the slingshots I have had in my life none has the power they have. Madison is a former Navy seal who trains seals and some of them carry his slingshots.


----------

